# commercial water heater longevity



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I am on the board of directors for a comunity center, and I end up looking after lots of things. The gas fired water heater is now 20 years old. I imagine these are like a resi unit and near the end of it's life?

The city is offering rebates for more efficient units this year, so I am going to push to do it now if the unit is at end of life. But if it has more years, so be it.

Thoughts?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I've seen properly maintained commercial tanks last over thirty years, it really depends on the maintenance and the water conditions.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How big, what brand, how much use does it get & double check to make sure commercial is included in the rebates.

But, twenty years old, if they'll give you a rebate I'd go for it.

Mike will be along, twenty sentences or less,:whistling and give you more info.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

:shutup:

I'm going with Killer on this.

I feel like I'm being handcuffed lately. :laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Properly maintained as in draining the crud out of the bottom, or what?
I know the last 5 or 6 no one has done anything worth while. They had a "plumber" doing some stuff volunteer basis, and this time they got what they paid for.

Did not get mfg or any of that info earlier, should have thought to. The rebate is $400 for a tankless unit. Currently a tank. Small kitchen, mostly used to feed the kids in the afternoons, 2 restrooms,no showers.

Might give us a little space in the utility room too.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

yes


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Properly maintained as in draining the crud out of the bottom, or what?
> I know the last 5 or 6 no one has done anything worth while. They had a "plumber" doing some stuff volunteer basis, and this time they got what they paid for.
> 
> Did not get mfg or any of that info earlier, should have thought to. The rebate is $400 for a tankless unit. Currently a tank. Small kitchen, mostly used to feed the kids in the afternoons, 2 restrooms,no showers.
> ...


Most commercial water heaters are equipped with hand hole openings at the bottom that can be removed for scale removal after draining the tank.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the info all....

I will be at the center later today and will get make and model to see if anyone has input on the specifics.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Heater is a State Censible PRV40 (Norto?) can't read my own scribble there. 35,500 BTU

Good bad indifferent


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> Heater is a State Censible PRV40 (Norto?) can't read my own scribble there. 35,500 BTU
> 
> Good bad indifferent


I'm not familiar with the brand, but at 40 gals and 35,000 BTU that is a residential heater, not a commercial one. Tankless would be an option, if the conditions are right, but were I you I would get a local plumber involved so that the gas piping is correctly sized and ran.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Definately my plan to get a plumber on board, just trying to see if it seemed worth looking into. Sound like it probably is, so I'll take it from there.

Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Depends on the tank construction and local water characteristics. Residential and light commercial water heaters are glass coated steel tanks that depend on anode to protect the tank from corrosion at pinholes and near the connections. Better ones are concrete lined, unlined stainless or copper silicon.


----------

